# Audi 80 2.0 5 spd at St Louis Pick-n-Pull



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

According to Row52 there's an 1990 Audi 80 2.0L 5 speed at St Louis Pick-n-Pull

It's 6+ hours for me to drive there but if any other Foxers are around that area it might be worth a look. This would have a complete trans swap for Fox although I don't know which trans it is....Greg would know though, I think we've talking about the Audi B3 trans codes a little in the past.

Steve


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Didn't see this thread before, Steve. 90 FWD transmissions are 012s, whereas the fox is an 013.

Greg W.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Gear ratio on that tranny if you want here: (provided its a 5 speed)

http://www.automobile-catalog.com/auta_details1.php

Doesn't look to be a much better option than the stock fox trans aside from shorter gears. Probably to get all that weight (2600+ lbs) moving. Here's a list of gear ratios for different fwd VW/Audi boxes.
http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html

I have a 2p in my fox it turns about ~3500 rpm (iirc)@ 70 with 195/50/15's. I always wished I had taller gears.


----------

